# Birds from Nanez Family Loft



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Has anyone else gotten their birds from Rick? I got mine today, I was wondering what everyone got.



What did you get?


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I know I have a box waiting for me right now. A couple more hours till I get to go see.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

12 Volt Man said:


> I know I have a box waiting for me right now. A couple more hours till I get to go see.


Mine come to my house, I couldn't imagine having to wait all day to go get them. I woke early today to wait lol.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Mine come to my house, I couldn't imagine having to wait all day to go get them. I woke early today to wait lol.


Mine did too, and my wife was there. I have to work till 2:30 Mountain Time.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Let me know what you got!!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Let me know what you got!!


I will. I know there is a half sibling to "Carribean Blue" which is racing in the SMPDR, but I don't know from which half.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

The Nanez Family is great for helping the beginners, for the give away we received 36 birds to all our newer members they really liked the birds!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

koukoukou said:


> The Nanez Family is great for helping the beginners, for the give away we received 36 birds to all our newer members they really liked the birds!


Wow you must have a lot of new guys in the club!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

OK...... It was just like Christmas.

I snapped some quick pictures before I put them in the loft...

This one is a 2011 Grizzle Cock out of an Australian Import "Snowy Ward" Cock and a Protege Hen who is a double Grand Daughter of "Smittie"









This one is a 2011 BBWF (Hen???) Out of a Carey Tilson "Godfather" Cock and a Quest Syndacate Kannibaal-Janssen Hen.









This is an 2006 Grizzle Hen bred by Bob Brumagan, American Lofts, in OR (Not Familiar with this loft). Sire's side of the pedigree is incomplete, and the Dam's side to some CBS and BELG import Grizzles.









And this one was REAL NICE handling. Also a 1/2 Sibling to Nanez Loft's top two performers in the SMPDR A 2011 Blue Bar (Cock???) who is a Grand Son of Clausing 410 and 217 on the Sire's side. And on the Dam's side it is a big mix of strains Silver Toye, Persoons, Grondelear, and Verhe.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

12 volt man, 
really nice birds!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds  The BBWF looks like the cockbird and the BB looks like the hen.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

As far as appearance, I love the BBWF


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice man! I will have to take pictures of mine too I guess. I'm not used to having birds that aren't used to me all my others I can pick up and catch easily, these guys are nuts!!! 

I got grizzl from Bob Brumagin as well!!! Its the one that has all those famous birds Mike Ganus had brought. 

Every time I look at these pedigrees I notice something else. Like one is a great grandsire to a bird who bred the 2007 SCMDR winner. Its all paper and stuff and we can get a bit carried away with pedigrees but theirs a few that handle great as well.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

im going to send him money this weekend. does anyone now how long it takes them to ship?


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

fadedracer said:


> im going to send him money this weekend. does anyone now how long it takes them to ship?


Took two or three weeks for the birds to be shipped. He might be near the end now and be faster.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Those are nice looking birds. Rick has some great stuff at his home loft. When I go there for something I'm always there at least 2 hours handling birds and talking about racing.
I wish you all could see his set up Its a Pigeon person dream loft. I like the second Grizzle best.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

> And this one was REAL NICE handling. Also a 1/2 Sibling to Nanez Loft's top two performers in the SMPDR A 2011 Blue Bar (Cock???) who is a Grand Son of Clausing 410 and 217 on the Sire's side. And on the Dam's side it is a big mix of strains Silvere Toye, Persoons, Grondelear, and Verhe.


Nooooooooooooooooooooo!

I was so proud to have this hen (You were right Mary). I spent part of the day filling out her pedigree http://www.pigeondb.com/share/pedigree/13615 That pedigree is filled with super SCMPDR all stars. 

Came home from work and went to check on the birds, feed etc.... I opened the door and had one bolt right by me. So fast. Frantically I started to check to see if that had been one of the new birds.... sure enough it was the new one that I was so proud to have.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a double door in my breeding loft just so that doesn't happen. Sorry 12 Volt Man. Your only 1300 or so miles from WI it might make it back to Ricks.


----------



## jakell2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

Look on your pedigree and figure out where it will head,,,it may not be settled to Nanez lofts,,,make a phone call, hope for the best

Then put a screen door behind your solid door with TWO DOUBLE EYELETS that over lap,(one in the jamb, one in the screen door),,one low, 2' off the ground and one 2' down from the top,,,,and secure them with carabiners or padlocks,,,,this forces you to NOT open the door quickly, and forces you to look around before opening. It also keeps people out of the loft.

Consider this a lesson,,,,,atleast it wasn't a $4,000 bird


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thats a 2011 band my guess would be it was born at Rick loft.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that maybe you will get it back. These birds are very flighty and need to be careful with them seems like, luckily I have a hallway


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

After thinking about this a little more if this happened to me I would box every trained bird I had and start a search for the missing bird. Take the trained birds out tomorrow and toss a few from 1 mile North , and a few 1 mile south, some 1 mile east , some 1 mile west. Keep doing this out to 20 miles it might take all weekend , the lost bird might follow your others back to your home, maybe . Or you can chalk this up to bad luck and kiss that bird good bye and hope it shows up at someones loft. or Ricks.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> After thinking about this a little more if this happened to me I would box every trained bird I had and start a search for the missing bird. Take the trained birds out tomorrow and toss a few from 1 mile North , and a few 1 mile south, some 1 mile east , some 1 mile west. Keep doing this out to 20 miles it might take all weekend , the lost bird might follow your others back to your home, maybe . Or you can chalk this up to bad luck and kiss that bird good bye and hope it shows up at someones loft. or Ricks.


Once I figured out it was that bird that left the loft, I started letting out all the birds I knew would come back and trap. Hoping it would help keep that bird around. No luck with that. I can go fly some birds from different locations tomorrow.

That would really be something if it makes it back to Rick's place. Then I'll REALLY want it back. He may not want to part with a bird that traveled 1600 miles.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I know is sucks, it happened to me once too, but I had my new bird long enough it was on a nest and mated up . lucky for me in stayed around and came in two days later. Lets hope that if someone else finds that bird they will return it or call Rick. Trained pigeons are more relient on man than we know they will trap into a new loft because they know food and water inside. Lets hope for the best.

A fellow club member gave a young bird to another guy in our club this year. That bird was a squeaker and never out side at it birth place the first time that bird was let out to loft fly it flew home 10 miles to its birth place. Some things cant be explained. Good luck 12 Volt Man.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Happened to me recently as well. The bird was clinging to the spring attaching the door to the wall for quick closing. I opened it and he squeezed out the top of the door with me looking dumbfounded as he flew off.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm betting it didn't fly far and if it spent the night out I'd think chances are that something might have got it. Hope not though. I've seen several prisoner stock birds that can't hardly fly across the street.


----------



## jakell2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

That's why I say it best to have a door that you have to spend time" in front of" to open,,,I have stood there opening the second door only to look up and see a bird in the framing that would've had the chance to sneak around,,,,,I luckily had one get by after I left the door slightly ajar after getting in,,,but she quickly went around and walked in the trap,,,,unfortunately you just got this bird, so it has no attachment to your loft,,,,," make home happy" and they won't want to leave,, even your prisoners


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I received my birds 2 weeks ago. Really nice gift from a super nice guy. One day when I have top quality one loft race winning birds (my 5 year plan) I want to do the same for future new fliers to help support the sport and give the new guys a real chance to win. 
Having said that I saw that the $60 I sent didn't quite cover Rick's expenses for shipping the birds. He actually paid $69 and some change and came out of his own pocket to send me these birds. So when I shipped back the boxes (same day) I sent a additional money order for the $10 difference. I know its not much but if you figure he shipped 60 kits out and had to cover the difference in shipping cost he could be out over $600 on top of giving away some real nice birds. I think thats too much to ask from anyone. 

As far as the birds I was gifted the pedigrees have race winners & some have money winners going back 3 generations on both sides. I'll summarize the strains:
AU 11 SPW 1019 Janssen/Klass/Drapa
AU 11 Jedds 26153 Van El sacker/Houban (down from Clausing 410-217)
AU 07 WFA 1473 Grizzle from American Lofts (Janssen/Bandit/Geerts)
AU 11 Quest 90781 (Quest Performance family)

On another note I bought some speed birds from the Hekkenklak.com auction site in December and one of the 2011 hens escaped from me when I went in to feed them. I only had them for 10 days and she bolted out like a rocket. It was a sad but beautiful site watching her fly off. I can't repeat here the words here but needless to say I was upset and in awe. Well later that day I got a call while at work and my girlfriend said she caught my little Runaway hen trying to get back in to the loft. This hen is a Keizer Janssen/Hekkenklak down from De-46 and if she breeds as well as she flies I just might have a good showing for the PT Classic this year.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> I received my birds 2 weeks ago. Really nice gift from a super nice guy. One day when I have top quality one loft race winning birds (my 5 year plan) I want to do the same for future new fliers to help support the sport and give the new guys a real chance to win.
> Having said that I saw that the $60 I sent didn't quite cover Rick's expenses for shipping the birds. He actually paid $69 and some change and came out of his own pocket to send me these birds. So when I shipped back the boxes (same day) I sent a additional money order for the $10 difference. I know its not much but if you figure he shipped 60 kits out and had to cover the difference in shipping cost he could be out over $600 on top of giving away some real nice birds. I think thats too much to ask from anyone.
> 
> As far as the birds I was gifted the pedigrees have race winners & some have money winners going back 3 generations on both sides. I'll summarize the strains:
> ...


That was very cool of you....WAY TO GO!!!!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

SouthTown Racers said:


> That was very cool of you....WAY TO GO!!!!


Thank you.. I should thank Rick Nanez for the birds and my girlfriend for catching my little "Runaway" hen. "*She brought'em back to me alive*" ~misquote from the movie "How to Train Your Dragon"


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

wow i guess it happens to alot of people ,, i had a bird i paid $1050 for fly out of my loft when i went in to feed them last week . it landed on the side lawn and stayed there i was able to run in the shed and grab a big fishing net , i was able to walk by it and go it. i would have lost it for sure , it came from Canada . i hope it works out for u and u get it back , its a crappy feeling.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Don't know how, or where she was but my lost hen was back in the loft tonight


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

12 Volt Man said:


> Don't know how, or where she was but my lost hen was back in the loft tonight


Thats awesome man. Im glad you got it back.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, Good News Man.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

12 Volt Man said:


> Don't know how, or where she was but my lost hen was back in the loft tonight


It was a long shot but it does happen and I'm glad it happened for you. Thats really cool. In my mind that's one smart bird and definitely a keeper.


----------



## jakell2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

Was the bird you thought that was lost, the one that was gone.,,,,or was it lost in the loft?,,,,,,,did it trap back in


----------



## texasroundheads (Nov 23, 2012)

i got my young bird team from rick and won the 1st race i flew..(and many more)....his dad and i are chicken pardner's........texasroundheads and little joe as seen on youtube......thanks again rick........ooooooo, did i mention that was in 1982...bahaha.....good luck boy's and i'm talk'n to ya'lls competition. they'll need it.....respect.....floyd richard earl merriman


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

First To Hatch said:


> Has anyone else gotten their birds from Rick? I got mine today, I was wondering what everyone got.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get?




Rick is a very nice guy and good customer of mine. Most of the birds I posted at Ipigeon in 2011 have final bid of Nanez Family Loft.


kalapati
San Diego


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

What does he do with all these birds besides sell them? I see TONS of birds for sale by him every week.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Where is all the feedback from the flyers that got the free birds from Nanez? How have they flown this year for you?What have the Breeders produced for you this year?
West,
I know Nanez sends birds to alot of the one loft races,and also donates birds to some good causes.Not sure if he flies in a club or not.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Josepe said:


> Where is all the feedback from the flyers that got the free birds from Nanez? How have they flown this year for you?What have the Breeders produced for you this year?
> West,
> I know Nanez sends birds to alot of the one loft races,and also donates birds to some good causes.Not sure if he flies in a club or not.


Rick is in my club. He doesn't fly but gives birds to any member that wants to fly his birds. His goal is to produce the best OLR birds around. I think His idea is to buy the best he can get breed from them. + all the OLR's he gets birds in every year. I think he told me he has over 40 money wins this year alone. I have a bird that is going back to Rick because it has a first at 300 miles and a second at 150 ( equal first in some books)
For my efforts I'll get a pair of siblings in exchange for the bird that I race for him.The same family has produce many winners around the country this year.
He has many other wining familys that anyone would be proud to own.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

West said:


> What does he do with all these birds besides sell them? I see TONS of birds for sale by him every week.


West I do not think that anyone takes as good of care for his birds as rick.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I got birds from Rick for our club auction tomorrow they are in great health and condition.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Are they the same birds he gave you earlier to help a beginner?


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Rick Nanez is a very generous guy! In addition to donating birds to beginners, he also donates to clubs for fundraisers.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Hatch,
I see you've been on here a few times today.How'd your auction go? Did you sell your Nanez birds?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The Nanez birds all went for over a $100, but he also did send some good stuff.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Are they the same birds he gave you earlier to help a beginner?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The sale was great, more then previous years I believe, I worked really hard this year in getting guys with big names and I got a lot of rejection but I got some to bite as well. but we had birds bred by Alex Bieche, Frank McLoughlin, Gray Fox and Harms (WOW fantastic bird), Tonys Loft, John Glemser, Mels Loft and of course Rick Nanez. 

I only bred out of one of the birds gifted to me by Rick, I got a good youngster from it, but I put that one bird in the auction with the others that Rick sent and that hen I put in fetched $200.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Who gets the proceeds for the birds You sold? You or the club?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

It is a FUNDRAISER auction...everything goes to the club.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

West said:


> What does he do with all these birds besides sell them? I see TONS of birds for sale by him every week.


He races in quite a few one loft races, and he does very well!!!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> The sale was great, more then previous years I believe, I worked really hard this year in getting guys with big names and I got a lot of rejection but I got some to bite as well. but we had birds bred by Alex Bieche, Frank McLoughlin, Gray Fox and Harms (WOW fantastic bird), Tonys Loft, John Glemser, Mels Loft and of course Rick Nanez.
> 
> I only bred out of one of the birds gifted to me by Rick, I got a good youngster from it, but I put that one bird in the auction with the others that Rick sent and that hen I put in fetched $200.


I'm just curious, how much did the Bieche cock I donated bring?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I texted you Don


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

nothing really special that i bred from will try again though


----------

